# Just a reminder,



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

The rules state that all fish entered into the 2003 Angler Of The Month competition must be caught from a pier or the surf. Sorry boaters, we'll do some kind of contest of our own come spring...Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now Hat, you don't honestly think that a boater would try to pass off a boat caught striper as one cought from shore? What's consider caught from shore? Does hooked from a boat and landed from shore count? Just kidding off course. Something from a boat in the Spring would be great althought some may object that it's not pure Pier & Surf fishing. I can see a whole bunch of invites coming to give everyone an equal chance. Just bring bait.

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*And I Quote,*

*For anglers who like to venture beyond the breakers.*  

All fisherman will lie, they can't help it...LOL No catman, some people on the boating board may not have read the rules. I just didn't want anyone to wast their time just to be let down...Tightlines


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

lol Hat that is how i take pictures of my fish
nice comic

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello baddogg3521,*

Yeah, you and a lot of people my friend. ....Tightlines


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Hey clyde that pic of you on that boat w/ the rod bent over , What was at the other end of it ? what kinda fish ya catch ?, had to be a nice one the way that rod is bent


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

A pair of pantyhose full of seaweed. You know me Hat,just kidding. TRIGGER


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*inawe,*

I really don't remember what it was. As I was offshore it could have been a big *Triggerfish*.  All [email protected] aside, I'm sure it was a big Yellowfin Tuna....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

We don't grow big enough to bend broom stick size rods,maybe a "small" yellowfin but nothing larger.lol


----------

